# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Vintage Ad - British Raj Propaganda

## Endurer

Vintage ad of the war loan scheme by the British Raj - circa 1918.

----------


## Tulip

Wah!  :Cool:

----------


## shihori

some one can translate?

----------

